# Wash Me Please



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

yup! That is what someone rubbed with their finger on my rear quarter panel sometime over the weekend. It is scratched bad enough I can read it. The thing is the car was clean last Thursday and the scratches were not there. The car was not dirty over the weekend, only road dust. If I could only find who did it, i would go ape chit on them. :shutme 

Now, next comment. This paint is so soft that someone rubbing their finger across it scatches it deeper than mequires cleaner and wax can take out? I am not impressed with the quality of the paint thus far. In 4 months I have at least 4 pops in the hood from rocks...and now my friendly reminder to "Wash Me Please".

Why can't people leave other peoples property alone!


----------



## Ironmancan (Feb 11, 2006)

The old adage that if something doesn't belong to you don't touch it. I learned it when I was a kid. Thanks Dad. Some people have no respect. I agree the paint is very touchy. Too fragile if you ask me.


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

Russ2005 said:


> yup! That is what someone rubbed with their finger on my rear quarter panel sometime over the weekend. It is scratched bad enough I can read it. The thing is the car was clean last Thursday and the scratches were not there. The car was not dirty over the weekend, only road dust. If I could only find who did it, i would go ape chit on them. :shutme
> 
> Now, next comment. This paint is so soft that someone rubbing their finger across it scatches it deeper than mequires cleaner and wax can take out? I am not impressed with the quality of the paint thus far. In 4 months I have at least 4 pops in the hood from rocks...and now my friendly reminder to "Wash Me Please".
> 
> Why can't people leave other peoples property alone!


I don't know if the mequires will help but it's worth a shot....BTW if you need help in whoever is touching your chit, I'm a blackbelt in TaeKwonDoe, have PMS and a gun....plus I have relatives in Jersey in the "waste management" profession...by the time I get done with them, they won't even be in the same state that your car is in!!!:rofl:


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks GoatGirl. You are such a sweetie! I appreciate the offer. 

I have already tried the Mcguire's cleaner (It is great stuff) and it didn't take out the scratches. I'll have to go to a heavier rubbing compound (that sux!).


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

Russ2005 said:


> Thanks GoatGirl. You are such a sweetie! I appreciate the offer.
> 
> I have already tried the Mcguire's cleaner (It is great stuff) and it didn't take out the scratches. I'll have to go to a heavier rubbing compound (that sux!).


You may have to clay bar it....

Anytime I can be of service to you honey!


----------



## GTO_400 (Jul 7, 2005)

That sucks; your best bet would be to use a power buffer or taking it to a pro. That knows what there doing. About the 3rd or 4th day of enjoying mine I ran over a stick and it flew up and smacked the quarter panel right behind the pass. Door it left a BIG scratch I used some 3500 grit compound and a polish with a buffer and it came right out. Just be careful that ya ya don't get the paint to thin or over heat the area this is where a pro comes in. The good thing is the paint is soft enough to work out most imperfections. The bad thing is the paint is so soft they come right back very easy and being a dark color doesn’t help matters any. Anyway hope ya find the JERK hit him once for me


----------



## the3dwizard (Aug 31, 2005)

Which Mequire's cleaner did you try? If you have not tried ScratchX then it would be worth a try. You may have to do it several times to get all the scratches removed.

http://meguiarsonline.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=1516


----------



## ShadesOfGrey (Sep 14, 2005)

For general small scratches, use Meguires "Diamond Cut" - works best with a buffer, but can be used by hand also.

It's a bit more aggressive than the 'cleaner-wax'

ShadesOfGrey


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

I started a thread about a month or two ago about how easy it is to damage the black paint, specifically rock chips on the hood. I have an appointment tomorrow with the dealership service manager about this. I'll let y'all know how it goes.


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

Good 2 go, 

How did your dealer meeting go? I suspect there is nothing they are willing to do about rock chips. I have the problem also. 4 month old car, 4500 miles, and I have 7 chips now. This car's paint chips and scratches way to easy. This is the worst paint I have ever had on a car...History...'67 Chevy pick up truck, '79 Chevy Chevette, ?? Crysler Cordoba, '81 Honda Accord, '86 Dodge Shelby Charger, '86 Nissian 200SX, '96 Mustang GT, '05 Goat.

Autovisuals sells a touch up paint pen. It works well. I speak from experience.


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

The service manager used a masking tape test to determine if the paint was defective. Guess what? My paint was not considered defective (big surprise), but they are extending me a "good will" touch-up on the hood. I'm waiting for the appointment to be set up. Anyone have info on that clear plastic sheeting material?


----------



## LITTLE GTO (Dec 8, 2005)

Russ2005 said:


> Thanks GoatGirl. You are such a sweetie! I appreciate the offer.
> 
> I have already tried the Mcguire's cleaner (It is great stuff) and it didn't take out the scratches. I'll have to go to a heavier rubbing compound (that sux!).


 Use polishing compound-not rubbing compound. If you use rubbing compound it will dull your paint finish!


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks Little GTO. Yes "polishing compound", not rubbing compound. I've got it out now, except for one line. Thanks.


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

Did the 2004 have the same poor paint quality?


----------

